# 202 x 205 mm CMOS sensor



## bomulder (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.canon.com/news/2011/sep15e.html


----------



## Fleetie (Sep 20, 2011)

Interesting, but irritating that they won't say how many MPix it is. Just for interest's sake.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 20, 2011)

Even at the density of the original 1Ds mk1 (11MP in FF), I calculate roughly 533 Megapixels.
Density of 7D and you get 2.24 Gigapixels.

Or take the PhaseOne IQ180 Medium Format back, 80Megapixels in a 53*40mm sensor, scale up that density and you get a 1.5 Gigapixel sensor.

Even at densities less than the original 1Ds, that's going to be some seriously big pictures...

(although, the way the press release is written, the high-sensitivity is the more impressive part...)


Bring on Canon Large Format! Digital backs in a wooden box!


----------



## mjbehnke (Sep 20, 2011)

That sensor was shown last year in August. I'm glad to see they are going to use it for something.


----------

